# free stems and mosses - local pickup



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

H. angustifolia 'corymbosa'
L. rotundifolia 'varigated'
B. monnieri
Limnophila sp. 'Guinea Broad-Leaf'
Taiwan moss 
Xmas moss
E. acicularis

probably a few stems of Rotala sp., crazy floating plant from Digitalgods, C. brownei and who knows what else.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

I will take some. PM sent


----------

